# Flat Pedal Shoe with Wide Forefoot/toe Box?



## nebio (Jul 25, 2019)

Looking for recommendations for a flat pedal shoe with a wide forefoot/toe box.

Because of morton neuroma & other forefoot issues, I've switched to wearing Altra & Birkenstocks. Have been struggling to find a flat pedal MTB shoe with similar wide toe box. 

I've searched the site & found some good threads that discussed Lakes & other options for clipless. Haven't found much for Flat pedals though. 

The Five10's I've tried on in local stores still feel pretty cramped compared to Altra's & Birks. Have not been able to find a pair of bontrager flatlines to try on locally (heard they were pretty wide).

Thinking of making some sort of stiff insert for the flexy altra's but since they're running shoes, the soles tear up & do not grip the platform pedals well. 

Any recs appreciated!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have two pair of Shimano flat pedal shoes, AM7 and GR7, that I'm very happy with. I find them pretty roomy in the toe box, roomier than 5-10s I've had or tried on, and roomier than any Bontrager or Specialized shoe I tried.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

How long until this thread gets the “boot”?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Most shoes have crappy toe box room. My daily sneakers are Xero Prios but I don't think they would be good for flat pedal mountain bike use.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Lone Rager said:


> I have two pair of Shimano flat pedal shoes, AM7 and GR7, that I'm very happy with. I find them pretty roomy in the toe box, roomier than 5-10s I've had or tried on, and roomier than any Bontrager or Specialized shoe I tried.


How's the arch support in them? The impacts were good but the freeriders seem to have a lot less and are hard for me to put long days in with even with orthotics.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

The Shimano shoes seem fine to me, but I'm not a good point of reference on arch support as my only complaint on arch support is when there's there's too much, otherwise I'm fine. The soles seem stiff enough so that aftermarket insoles or orthotics should work well.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

I've always had the problem of normal to wide-ish toes and a narrow heel. And it's funny because everyone is recommending Shimano. Their shoes suck for me. Try five ten. If you're looking for arch support, try Specialized. Their insoles have "body geometry" something, something marketing. It's a bit of support on the inside of your foot to keep your ankle in alignment.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I can second Shimano's flat pedal shoes as having more roomy toe boxes, but if you have a need for special insoles, well, you should get them from your doctor, or simply replace them.

I have high arches, and no shoes that I have ever bought in the past 6-7 years have had "enough" support for me, other than dress shoes that I'm not wearing/standing on for an extended period of time.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

In the 5.10 line-up, only the freerider pro had a wide enough width for me. All the others I tried were too tight.


----------



## morrison1 (Mar 15, 2009)

13 extra-wide in athletic shoes here, 12 1/2 Freerider Pro is perfect for me if you can find a pair. I went through the Adidas site.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The RC shoes have a decent toebox, kinda odd fit, flat insole, but worth looking at. I'm riding and set and they're not bad overall, though mine have been causing arch pain as they break in/soften up.

The 2F0 is where I had good luck in the past, so I have a set of the 2.0 on the way. If youc an find a set of the 2019 on sale, they are a good all around shoe, newer version is improved in fit and use of hydrophobic materials. Ample toebox.

My buddy rides Addidas, he's had good luck with them, but the toe box is not all than big.

I have some Shimano GR9 which ride well, a tad soft, good wear, toe box is not all that ample, but a good all around shoe.

Maybe check out Bontragers...


----------



## morrison1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Adidas now owns 510 shoes so you can buy the Freerider Pro direct from the site with a good selection of sizes and colors.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yeah, but it seems quality may have gone down and the fit changed since the takeover, so caveat emptor. Data is sparse but that's what I've be hearing.


----------



## GerGa00 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am like you and need shoes with a wide toe box. I wore Altras for 5 years until they caused a muscle imbalance in my leg, now I can only wear them occasionally and when hiking. Asics Kayanos size 8.5 2E are now my daily shoe which are tolerable. 
I have Altras Paradigm 3s and Lone Peaks both size 9.5.
My flat pedal biking shoe are 6 year old Five Ten regular Freeriders size 9. They are a really close fit but I like that for biking. The toe box is barely tolerable but not bad. I wouldn't wear them casually because they are a bit restrictive in the toe. I have them in size 9.5 too but don't wear them because I need a close fit for biking.
I have Five Ten Impact Karvers size 9.5 but something about the fit is weird and caused me to lose circulation in my toe on one of my rides.

Hopefully this helps. I think you should compare the Freerider and Impact and go from there. Freerider is my first choice though. Unless you can find these shoes in store you can try Zappos, they have a really good return policy.


----------



## EKhatch (Oct 22, 2018)

GerGa00 said:


> I am like you and need shoes with a wide toe box. I wore Altras for 5 years until they caused a muscle imbalance in my leg, now I can only wear them occasionally and when hiking. Asics Kayanos size 8.5 2E are now my daily shoe which are tolerable.
> I have Altras Paradigm 3s and Lone Peaks both size 9.5.
> My flat pedal biking shoe are 6 year old Five Ten regular Freeriders size 9. They are a really close fit but I like that for biking. The toe box is barely tolerable but not bad. I wouldn't wear them casually because they are a bit restrictive in the toe. I have them in size 9.5 too but don't wear them because I need a close fit for biking.
> I have Five Ten Impact Karvers size 9.5 but something about the fit is weird and caused me to lose circulation in my toe on one of my rides.
> ...


Not sure if you have seen them yet but Altra just a released a new shoe called the Grafton which looks like it might work really well for mountain biking.

https://www.altrarunning.com/shop/outdoor-adventure/mens-grafton-alm1965f?variationId=420#hero=0


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

EKhatch said:


> Not sure if you have seen them yet but Altra just a released a new shoe called the Grafton which looks like it might work really well for mountain biking.
> 
> https://www.altrarunning.com/shop/outdoor-adventure/mens-grafton-alm1965f?variationId=420#hero=0


I'm just about to pull the trigger on these. They look like 95% of what I've been trying to find in a biking shoe this past year (and someone with wide feet). Wouldn't mind a few more reviews from folks using them biking!


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I feel that my 2FO’s have reasonable room in the toe box


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

You might want to take a look at these. I've had and currently have a pair of their riding shoes and the ones I've had have had a pretty roomie toe box and are extremely comfortable.

https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/mens_x-alp_flow/p/15191904289


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

Rngspnr said:


> You might want to take a look at these. I've had and currently have a pair of their riding shoes and the ones I've had have had a pretty roomie toe box and are extremely comfortable.
> 
> https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/mens_x-alp_flow/p/15191904289


I actually just got those a few weeks ago. Plenty of room in the toe box, but on the first ride the toe cap had already separated. Too bad as they looked pretty nice and a good alternative to the skate shoe looking 5.10s. I ended up returning them.

Ordered the Altras and will report back when I get them.


----------



## EKhatch (Oct 22, 2018)

loren90 said:


> I'm just about to pull the trigger on these. They look like 95% of what I've been trying to find in a biking shoe this past year (and someone with wide feet). Wouldn't mind a few more reviews from folks using them biking!


A local store had these so I picked up a pair today. First thoughts are they are not as comfortable as other Altra shoes I have had. They are like a mix between a standard Altra trial shoe and a 5.10 shoe if that makes any sense. I had to go 1/2 size up and I have only been wearing them around the office as I just got them today. The back of the heal was digging in to my achilles so I took the insole out and I think it's going to be better, I'll just have to wear some thicker socks.

Hopefully I'll get a chance to ride with them this weekend and report back. Unless I decide to return them because of the heal problem. I'll wear them around the office all day tomorrow and decide if I want to keep them or not.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

EKhatch said:


> A local store had these so I picked up a pair today. First thoughts are they are not as comfortable as other Altra shoes I have had. They are like a mix between a standard Altra trial shoe and a 5.10 shoe if that makes any sense. I had to go 1/2 size up and I have only been wearing them around the office as I just got them today. The back of the heal was digging in to my achilles so I took the insole out and I think it's going to be better, I'll just have to wear some thicker socks.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a chance to ride with them this weekend and report back. Unless I decide to return them because of the heal problem. I'll wear them around the office all day tomorrow and decide if I want to keep them or not.


Yeah they seem to run a touch small, so I just exchanged for a half size up.


----------



## EKhatch (Oct 22, 2018)

Have you had a chance to ride with them yet? I hoped on my bike just for a second after work and it seems like they have decent traction.


----------



## nebio (Jul 25, 2019)

I was able to compare the Five10 Freeriders, Shimano GR7, Shimano GR9 and Bontrager Flatlines. 

The Bontrager flatlines felt narrowest at ball of foot and with regard to restricting toe splay. I found them to be the least comfortable. 

Both the Shimano's felt very similar to each other. They have they the same sole, which seemed stiffer than Bontrager & Five10. Shimanos felt widest at the front of the toe box & allowed for the greatest toe splay. At the ball of the foot, Shimanos felt wider than the bontrager but more narrow than the Five10 Freeriders. Tounges of the shimano were the thinnest. My narrow heels slid up most in the shimano's as they did not seem to cup heels & were higher volume in the heels. 

I ended up liking the Five10 Freeriders best for my foot issues (morton neuroma, narrow heels & need to wear altra & birkenstock street shoes for forefoot comfort). I think this was because the Five10 Freeriders felt widest at the ball of the foot. They appear to narrow more than the shimano toward the toe. Although the Five10 did not offer as much toe splay they did not feel too constricting & were most comfortable overall.

Thanks for all the suggestions in the thread!


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

I have widish feet and the FiveTen Freeriders are super comfy. The heel is a little too wide and I can get some lifting of the shoe though.

I heard the Freerider Pro are narrow, so I went for the new Shimano GR7 which has slightly better heel retention and the front is not as wide as the Freeriders but still good enough for me.


----------



## morrison1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I called Freerider before buying and asked for their widest shoe recommendation and was suggested the Freerider Pro. My 12.5 Freerider Pro's aren't narrow and my EEE feet fit well and are comfortable. Also, the heel seemed more fitted and maybe a little smaller than the regular Freeriders. In comparison, my size 13 Altra Lone Peak 3's are more narrow at the ball with less structure and I must be careful with foot placement trail running and hiking on uneven terrain so as not to roll out/supinate.


----------



## crash41984 (Aug 20, 2019)

I just moved to flat pedals after 15 years of being clipped in. The ball of my foot is pretty pronounced and I tried on a bunch of different shoes before settling on the Freerider Contacts. I've heard bad things about the durability of the soles, but the fit is spot on for me. Lots of room in the toe box.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The Unparallel West Ridge has very good Toe Box room in size 13. Very grippy as well.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

TraxFactory said:


> The Unparallel West Ridge has very good Toe Box room in size 13. Very grippy as well.


thats great to hear because on their website it says "fit: low volume"

i emailed them to ask and this is their response: "UP bike shoes have been built based on Teva bike shoes which is relatively comfort with foot/toe box but not sure these are wider enough to fit your foot."

you said the got the west ridge in size 13, what size shoes do you wear in other brands?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

useport80 said:


> thats great to hear because on their website it says "fit: low volume"
> 
> i emailed them to ask and this is their response: "UP bike shoes have been built based on Teva bike shoes which is relatively comfort with foot/toe box but not sure these are wider enough to fit your foot."
> 
> you said the got the west ridge in size 13, what size shoes do you wear in other brands?


I have the UP Dust Up as well and felt the West Ridge was bigger in the box.

5.10 I wear 13 except the Free Rider EPS I wear 14. EPS in 14 has good toe box room as well. I think the extra thick skin required the size increase. I could actually wear these all season, rugged, safe feeling shoe.

2FO ver 1 sizing weird, needed a 49. Toe box average, similar to 5.10

Giro Riddance Mid 13, tight toe box.

Ride Concepts Live Wire 13, roomy toe box.

I try as many as I can to see how they work with my Hot Sockee for colder weather riding.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i ordered a pair of ride concepts livewires in size 10 and they felt small. i normally wear 510 impact pros in size 10.

i'll try the west ridge and see


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

loren90 said:


> Yeah they seem to run a touch small, so I just exchanged for a half size up.


I've used them on a few rides and so far so good. No problem with the heels. If you're between sizes, I'd go with the half size larger. For reference, I'm usually between a 10.5 and 11, and I went with an 11 in these. Toe box feels great. I have wide feet, and this is the first pair of shoes I've used biking that actually accommodate my foot without having to go up a size. I just got back from a long ride yesterday in 90+ degrees (dry heat in AZ) and my feet felt fine with a light pair of merino wool socks.

The grip seems really good. Better than trail running shoes I've used, as well as some non 5.10 pair of cycling shoes I've tried. As good as 5.10? I've only had one pair of 5.10s, and I'd say if those were a 10/10 for grip, then the Altras are a 8.5-9/10. My main suggestion would be a larger contact sole if Altra actually made them bike specific. Off the bike, they have been excellent for some rough rock scrambling sections that I hiked around. Way better than the 5.10s. Seems like these will be especially great for bikepacking.

The soles and support seem pretty solid too. My previous pair of 5.10s were stiffer, but my arches would still ache on longer descends. Trail running shoes that were on the lighter side my arches would really hurt without insoles. The Altras seemed fine. My best shoes for arch pain are giro terraduras with insoles but I've been getting away from clipless pedals. The alternative in the past, and arguably best for arch support, are a pair of full-on Vasque hiking boots, but these are way overkill for 99% of my rides.

Will report back again more long term on durability. Yes, the Altras are pricey but initial impressions seem real positive! And the grey color looks fairly neutral in person, too.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

useport80 said:


> i ordered a pair of ride concepts livewires in size 10 and they felt small. i normally wear 510 impact pros in size 10.
> 
> i'll try the west ridge and see


Livewire fit small/narrow, try the Wildcat if you like the Livewire sole/midsole design, but if you want a burlier shoe with more toe box then try the Hellion.

Roomiest RC shoe is the TNT.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> Livewire fit small/narrow, try the Wildcat if you like the Livewire sole/midsole design, but if you want a burlier shoe with more toe box then try the Hellion.
> 
> Roomiest RC shoe is the TNT.


i ended up getting my powerline 10.5 shoe today, i haven't actually had any ride time with them yet tho.

the livewire, wildcat, and hellion are all "Modern lifestyle Performance Fit" according to RC, so im assuming they would all fit the same.


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone (still) using the Grafton's? How are they / did they hold up?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

dogrunner said:


> Anyone (still) using the Grafton's? How are they / did they hold up?


Ive had a pair since last summer, theya re holding up really well, grippy if thinnish sole, and very comfortable. However, I only use them for non techical rides because there is very little protection from rocks and whatnot. For burlier riding I wear my Ride Concepts Powerlines, much beefier shoe (but hotter)and also wide, comfortable and grippy


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

useport80 said:


> i ended up getting my powerline 10.5 shoe today, i haven't actually had any ride time with them yet tho.
> 
> the livewire, wildcat, and hellion are all "Modern lifestyle Performance Fit" according to RC, so im assuming they would all fit the same.


powerlines fit larger than the hellion and livewire


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

If ya found 510s a bit snug, you'll find Ride Concepts tight.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

dwyooaj said:


> Ive had a pair since last summer, theya re holding up really well, grippy if thinnish sole, and very comfortable. However, I only use them for non techical rides because there is very little protection from rocks and whatnot.


Same here, soles are starting to look a little chewed up but I've been digging these for most rides that aren't really technical - though these days I've dialed it back from this sort of terrain. I've found it helps to also have a larger platform pedal along with these for support.

On my road and gravel bike, I actually switched back to flat pedals too and have had good success with Topo footwear (wide toe box, low or zero drop). Decent grip and slim/lighter weight which I like for road riding. I've used them on my mtn bike for real general cruising and they work too - but not sure I'd rip down really rough terrain either.


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 28, 2008)

Solution for me:
I bought Shimano, GR5 MTB Shoe, 45 Eu

I have wide feet - most "normal" shoes are too tight, cause blisters on either or both outside toes, and generally deform my feet.
I have been running in Altras for years and those are the only predictably wide enough shoes for me (other than Vivobarefoot which are really expensive and not running shoes). Many EE sized shoes also do not fit well because of the shape of the toe box. New Balance is a good example - wide enough at the metatarsal heads, but angle so sharply inwards from lateral to medial that they cut off most of my toes. 
So finding bike shoes has always been a challenge. There are good options for road and clipless mtn bike shoes (Lake), but I've been searching for flat pedal shoes since I switched pedals to flat.
I bought Altra Graftons and they are very comfortable, but I wanted to see if I could find something less expensive to save those as walking / work shoes.
The Shimanos were on sale so I gave them a chance and they fit great!! Only two rides so far, but no issues, good grip on the pedals, not too heavy, and if they last a season it will be a good investment.
fwiw, I bought 45 EU because 44 was not in stock. Altra size is usually 10.5 US. The 45 is a little on the long side, but not much and width is perfect, so happy with the sizing.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

dogrunner said:


> Solution for me:
> I bought Shimano, GR5 MTB Shoe, 45 Eu
> 
> I have wide feet - most "normal" shoes are too tight, cause blisters on either or both outside toes, and generally deform my feet.
> ...


How does the grip compare to 5 10?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dogrunner (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry, never used 510, so can't make a comparison.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

rod9301 said:


> How does the grip compare to 5 10?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


I bought a pair of shimano gr5s this winter as I read they have a wider fit and they also look semi-normal. Funny, the poster below and I sound like we have the same foot. I range between a 10.5 to 11 and shoes like NB, I also find the 'wide' version wide everywhere except the actual toe box (i.e I suspect made for old people with swollen ankles/mid foot, not the toe region). Anyways, I found the shimanos (size 45) wide enough, but definitely really long in the tapered toe box. On the first ride, the toe cap actually completely separated where the toe box rubbed on the crank arm. The same exact thing happened to me on the first ride with a pair of pearl izumi flat shoes too ~6months earlier. I returned and warrantied both. The shimanos did feel nice out of the box, and I'd say compared to a pair of 5.10s I had the grip was better than my trail shoes, but not quite as good as 5.10s. But again, I'm not huge on needing the most grippy bike shoe ever made.

What annoys me is why are toe caps still glued on, with the cap seam ending right where the toe box inevitably rubs on the crank? I rode bmx with skate and bmx specific shoes as a kid for years and never once had that happen. Flash forward 10 years later, and 2 brands of mtn bike specific shoes both had the toe cap separate on the first rides. None of my trail run shoes have this issue or design.


----------

